# CO2 issues…



## kishan313 (12 Dec 2021)

Hi All.

Decided to upgrade my cO2 system and purchased a new FE, and a regulator but doesn’t seem to be working? 

Wondering if someone can help me source what the issue could be based on the dial? 

Connected regulator to the cO2 canister and closed with spanner, then turned the solenoid on, pushed the handle down (didn’t notice a hiss or any sounds like gas coming out), then cable tied it down. 

Bubble valve was off when the handles were squeezed then swiftly screwed back in.

Hoping it’s the FE maybe? And not the solenoid but I have a spare solenoid just incase… 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KirstyF (12 Dec 2021)

Hi There 
You have pressure on your main pressure valve but you aren’t showing any pressure on your working pressure gauge. 

With the needle valve closed, what happens when you adjust your working pressure?


----------



## W@rlock (12 Dec 2021)

Turn this slowly.



Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## kishan313 (12 Dec 2021)

W@rlock said:


> Turn this slowly.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk



That’s done the trick perfectly!! 

It now works  thank you!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kishan313 (16 Dec 2021)

Hi all just an update I’ve tried to leave the system running but the bubble count really isn’t consistent and it hardly produces a bubble every couple of seconds intermittently. Sometimes when I tweak the dial it produces a flurry. 

Changed the diffuser as I thought it may be clogged up and the return valve but no joy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John q (16 Dec 2021)

Depending on the type of diffuser being used you might need to up the working pressure a bit. Try Upping it and see if it makes any difference.


----------



## arcturus (16 Dec 2021)

kishan313 said:


> Hi all just an update I’ve tried to leave the system running but the bubble count really isn’t consistent and it hardly produces a bubble every couple of seconds intermittently. Sometimes when I tweak the dial it produces a flurry.
> 
> Changed the diffuser as I thought it may be clogged up and the return valve but no joy.


What is your working pressure? Are you using an inline diffuser?


----------



## W@rlock (16 Dec 2021)

For me. I've tried 3 different diffuser but this 1 works best for me and my regulator. Bubbles are really fine which means it stays longer in my tank and I've since dialed down my bubbles/sec from 2.5 to 2.0. Bubbles per count also got more consistent. 



Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## kishan313 (17 Dec 2021)

Not sure if this helps? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kelvin12 (18 Dec 2021)

Some of those diffusers are super fine and it takes very little dirt or algae to block them.  I finaaly abandoned them and went with my own idea of an in line diffuser, (a hole drilled into the outlet of the filter pipe.  I also had loads of trouble with that sort of bubble checker you have there close to the reg.  The water evaporated within a couple of days being pushed out by the gas up the line.  Eventually settled on a remote counter and never needed to top the thing up again.


----------



## kishan313 (18 Dec 2021)

Hmm I never had all these issues on my old eBay regulator so might be best to go back to that instead… 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kelvin12 (18 Dec 2021)

Funny you should mention that my Co2's are both el cheapo ebay and both have run faultlessly for a number of years now.  Did have to seal the accompanying bubble checkers with plumbers tape as they had more leaks than the Titanic but eventually went with the remote checker as mentioned above.


----------



## arcturus (18 Dec 2021)

Kelvin12 said:


> Funny you should mention that my Co2's are both el cheapo ebay and both have run faultlessly for a number of years now.  Did have to seal the accompanying bubble checkers with plumbers tape as they had more leaks than the Titanic but eventually went with the remote checker as mentioned above.


May I ask what is a CO2 "remote checker"? Thanks!


----------



## Kelvin12 (18 Dec 2021)

I just suspend it somewhere away from the regulator wherever you want really just so you can readily see it.  As usual the suction cap is useless and a waste of time hanging it in the tank.  Just fill the vessel about half full.  I haven't  had the need to top it off for ages now.  These are on ebay.


----------



## kishan313 (19 Dec 2021)

Kelvin12 said:


> Funny you should mention that my Co2's are both el cheapo ebay and both have run faultlessly for a number of years now. Did have to seal the accompanying bubble checkers with plumbers tape as they had more leaks than the Titanic but eventually went with the remote checker as mentioned above.



Yep mine was good too, I wonder if the steps to put my old one back on the new FE would just be a case of reversing the steps of the initial installation


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kelvin12 (19 Dec 2021)

If you can just plug the old regulators back into the lines and see if the diffuser picks up at all.   Have you checked for leaks at all at the Co2 bottle connection, the regs themselves and the bubble counter connections top and bottom.  That was where mine was leaking.  Use a water spray bottle on fine mist spray it all over the joints and watch for any escaping  bubbles.  They might be minute and a bit hard to see but persevere take your time.  The way you are describing the good starting pressure then the drop off could indicate gas leaks or it could just be the deffuser itself.  Got to admitt I am not a fan of diffusers but some swear by them.  Even disconnect the diffuser and just drop another hose into the tank and see if that makes a difference.  Doing it this way won't do much for distribution of Co2 at the moment but it will show the set up isn't at fault.   My last go with a fine diffuser was a PIA as the line kept blowing off the the diffuser all the time so I just abandoned it in favour of drilling into the filter outlet nozzle in the tank.  You can't  see the fine bubbles of course but the gas is distributed regardless and the reagent indicators show there is gas being distributed.  All a matter of choice I guess.  
Anyhow do some checks and investigation and see where that leads.       
Just as an after thought you haven't by chance got a one way valve in the Co2 outlet line back the front.


----------

